# Rat Salads!



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

We all know salads are a hit with our little babies. But I feel that sometimes mine get really repetitive and I'd love to spruce things up a bit. I figured we can use this thread to post pictures of our salads, make a list of what you use, what are your ratties favorites, etc. I think it would be fun to share our salad mixing ideas, and the fuzz butts would love it too! ^^

Mine are pretty basic: (no picture yet)
-romaine lettuce
-spinach
-kale
-apple
-carrots
-a little broccoli
-cauliflower
-cucumber
-zucchini
-a little kiwi when we have it
-occasional pecans, or peanuts


----------



## Pixxiies (Jan 25, 2016)

Cute idea!

I love arranging the plates for my boys every night. They eat better then we do... It mostly depends on what we have in the house at the moment. Over time I've realized how picky my boys are.

Here is an example of what they had one night last week (I thought it looked nice, I guess).



I use glass bowls that you can get in packs of 4 from Dollar Tree. They are great to have in the kitchen.

Romaine Lettuce is given every night.
Broccoli is second when it comes to a regular food dish.
Tomato are third.

My other go to vegetables are;
Spinach
Kale
Cauliflower
Olives (without the pit)

I always give my boys a lot of fruit, Linuce gets constipated or something...

Fruit selections;
Grapes
Avocado
Blueberries
Asian Pears
Apples
Cantaloupe
Watermelon

They will almost always get one soft or liquid treat in their bowl (about 1/2-1 tsp);
Smoothie
Premium Wet Catfood
Vegitable or Fruit Babyfood
Yogurt

I spoil them... I know, it's bad. But it's so amazing when they're excited to eat something.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Here I got: 
Red pepper
Yellow pepper
Parsley
Kale
Cucumber
Tomato
Strawberry 
Broccoli
Radicchio 
Kidney bean
Garbanzo bean
Celeri
Apple
Grapes
Beet 

I cut them in tiny pieces so I know each rat get a little of everything


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

My formula is: 1/2 leafy greens + 1/2 fruits and other vegetables -- I have NO idea if this is a scientifically beneficial formula

These are what I've tried so far and they've eaten (I've only had them for one month): 
Greens: (I always try to vary these because I drink green smoothies daily and have been warned about alkaloid buildup, so they get what I get) recently its been kale (LOVE), spinach, arugula
Other Vegs: cauliflower (LOVE), broccoli(LOVE), carrots, parsley
Fruits: blueberries, apple, dried cranberries

they have not liked: tomato or raspberries (they made a big mess with these! Smeared them everywhere as if to say - NEVER AGAIN!), fresh bananas (they do like dried bananas) 
I love watching them eat broccoli - it's like they are eating little trees ;D


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

Great thread for ideas on what to feed them! I didn't even think about beans or peppers!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Sometimes I add a little bit of nuts like pine nuts, almond, pecan, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds...OR I add a little flax seed oil. I started doing those salads about 2 months ago, I wish I had before. Before they were getting about 2-3 veggies most days, depending on what veggies I would cook for myself.

They are super exited about their salad! It is so fun to watch them

Here is Grizzou enjoying his evening salad, on top of his cage



Here are my two girls: Mistigri & Graine (Casse-Graine). The pic is bad, but you can still see that Mistigri is stuffing her mouth full, lol.


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok, I really love this thread! I will have to take a photo of my salad bowls, and obviously need to give my guys a bit more than they're getting! And I love seeing all the cute salad bowls!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Ha, seeing this thread just reminded me I haven't given the rats their veggies yet.







I made it look nice for you guys, usually I just throw everything together lol.Its got Carrot, snow peas, broccoli, mushroom, strawberry, apple, spinach and capsicum(i think you guys call them peppers?) Basically i give them whatevers available so it varies but carrot and broccoli are the staples. Other things I may give them are banana, cucumber, watermelon, apricot, pumpkin and peach. I try not to give them to many fruit in one go though, wouldn't want them to get diahhrea. As for what they will eat, pretty much anything I give them haha. But Merry loves spinach, she'll sit there and devour it all before eating anything else, sometimes pippin doesn't get any at all.


----------



## AllAnimalsLover (Feb 14, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> Ha, seeing this thread just reminded me I haven't given the rats their veggies yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1
First off, I LOVE that your rats are named Merry and Pippin! Secondly, I heard that mushrooms are only ok for rats when cooked and should be feed in moderation. I could be miss informed but thought I would let you know anyway.


----------

